# Semorelin



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Anyone got any good Info on this?? tried doing a search on the forum, but nothing has come up, I pulled this off Wikipedia -

*Sermorelin* is a GH releasing hormone analogue. It is a 29-amino acid polypeptide representing the 1-29 fragment from endogenous human growth hormone releasing hormone, and is thought to be the shortest fully functional fragment of GHRH.[1] It is used as a test for growth hormone secretion.[2] It is also used as doping substance in sports.

cheers


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Massive cortisol and prolactin increases with this peptide. Better off with ghrp -2/6 (2 is better for gh release marginally but does increase cortisol and prolactin a little more good trade off imo as nothing off the charts) and cjc 1295.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Geo said:


> Anyone got any good Info on this?? tried doing a search on the forum, but nothing has come up, I pulled this off Wikipedia -
> 
> cheers


Bumping this back up as I am going to give this a Try.

Net searches find what its about and teh doses so thats fine but nothig on Time on - time off , Ive read 5 days on 2 off and also from 1 of Paul Borresens books 40 days on and 40 off but Im sure things have changed as this was written back in 2001

any ideas guys

Thanks in advance


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Better going with the peps mentioned above, most guys getting good results. I got good results from ghrp6/cjc + some gear. What are hoping to achieve mate ? Have read a bit about Sermorelin but gather its not the best option available.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MXD said:


> Massive cortisol and prolactin increases with this peptide. Better off with ghrp -2/6 (2 is better for gh release marginally but does increase cortisol and prolactin a little more good trade off imo as nothing off the charts) and cjc 1295.


I've been adding it in with my ghrp 2 and its seemed to make a huge difference, made me noticeably leaner in 2-3 weeks


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

aeon said:


> Better going with the peps mentioned above, most guys getting good results. I got good results from ghrp6/cjc + some gear. What are hoping to achieve mate ? Have read a bit about Sermorelin but gather its not the best option available.


Achieve, well ...the well documented benifits of more GH floating around your system plus some more gains hopefully.

As it is with gear and at 55 it is a bonus just to maintain what youve got every year.

Stilll waiting for the time on time off periods tho. or is it like GH itself you are on it all the time .

Might go with GHRP-2 along with CJC-1295 after reading what I found out about it below

What is the difference in GHRP-6 and GHRP-2? Which one is best?From what I have learned from the master himself DATbTRUE.. ghrp-2 is the best. 70mcgs of ghrp-2 is equal to 100mcgs of ghrp-6. People automatically see the 6 and think it is better because of the larger number. Plus with ghrp-2 you almost get NO cortisol or prolactin bump at all.. only someone who knows nothing about peps would go for a more "****ty" peptide when getting the ghrp-6 instead of the ghrp-2. With ghrp-2 you get less side effects, no hunger issues to speak of.. more of a gh release..and it's ability to work with less of the amount of the peptide.. so in essence.. if you use ghrp-6 over ghrp-2 you are selling yourself short....

Cheers


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

I see what your getting at, will this be your 1st run of peptides mate? Yes ghrp2 is stronger than 6, will you personally notice the difference apart from the hunger issues ? Maybe if you were using clinical grade stuff, using the stuff thats floating around here i doubt it.

Reading on Dats board you will be aware that the GHRH he advises is best suited to use along with either of the GHRP's is mod GRF1-29, Semorelin is only floating around for matter of minutes after injection.

I wouldn't say you were selling yourself short at all using GHRP6, infact what i was getting at was that with a decent AAS protocol put together, it can be an excellent and worthwhile addition to aid lean gains.

You mention less side effects with G2, I had no issues at all using G6. Yes you will hold a bit of water, but its held intra-muscular so no " deca bloat ", and it subsides within a couple of weeks. Also i think people expect more from these peps, the total amount of GH actually released by them is not as great as many claim. However they significantly raise GH release over your natural state and back to more youthfull levels, so that in itself aids growth/recovery greatly.

Some of the claims about GH release being thrown around are a bit far fetched, equivelent to 3/4 iu !! Just not the case. If you really want to maximize then add a couple of iu of synthetic GH 15 min after the shot.

As i said i found the G6/CJC a good addition, kept me lean while bulking, allowed me to eat more when i needed to. Also very useful if you take the combo pre morning cardio. Best bet is to run for 3/4 months and judge for yourself, then either add bit of GH or just continue with the peps.

Look forward to running them again


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Sermorelin is simply a faster acting version of mod grf1-29, which is a faster acting version of cjc 1295. compare test suspension to test prop to enanthate respectively as a comparison if you like.

The difference between ghrp6&2 isn't physically noticeable IME benefits wise in a real world environment, however I will be using ghrp2 throughout the prep as the hunger can get extreme at higher dosing with ghrp6.

As Aeon rightly says, people expect a little too much from these peptides IMO, all the figures posted by Dat are using human research grade pure peptides in a lab environment whereas most will be using generics (I am)

I am glad that guys like DB, PScarb, Weeman etc who are all experienced competitors who know their bodies well enough to notice the subtle changes are having positive results as this proves to the people that are saying it's just the new hyped snake oil that it does work.

Used properly it is an excellent addition to any bodybuilders chemistry set, just don't expect miracles, or up your dosing to suit your goals iv your using for bb purposes rather than hrt (desenzitation becomes an issue with higher dosing so requires a bit of thought put into the protocol)

geo, I believe your training at glencairn now? I'm down once a week seeing Weeman so let me know if you wana chat about your options with this at all


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

aeon said:


> I see what your getting at, will this be your 1st run of peptides mate? Yes ghrp2 is stronger than 6, will you personally notice the difference apart from the hunger issues ? Maybe if you were using clinical grade stuff, using the stuff thats floating around here i doubt it.
> 
> Reading on Dats board you will be aware that the GHRH he advises is best suited to use along with either of the GHRP's is mod GRF1-29, Semorelin is only floating around for matter of minutes after injection.
> 
> ...





StephenC said:


> Sermorelin is simply a faster acting version of mod grf1-29, which is a faster acting version of cjc 1295. compare test suspension to test prop to enanthate respectively as a comparison if you like.
> 
> The difference between ghrp6&2 isn't physically noticeable IME benefits wise in a real world environment, however I will be using ghrp2 throughout the prep as the hunger can get extreme at higher dosing with ghrp6.
> 
> ...


Thank you both for these lengthy and informative replies.

Yes this will be my first time useing peptides and Im listening so wont expect too much

after even more research Im not sure about the CJC anymore becuase of this October 2009 update about it

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/peptides-growth-factors/37381-dats-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html#post435285

Thanks again guys


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

From reading over, it appears to be referring to CJC1295 W/DAC long acting pep. Most of the " CJC " being sold is GHRF 1-29, just sold as CJC as if it wasn't confusing enough !! although its been said that some American sites are offering the long acting DAC pep.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Replicator, cjc without DAC or grf (which are practically the same thing) alongside ghrp (either 6 or 2) can be run indefinetly at the standard low dose protocols.

I don't know your personal circumstances or goals but at your age (not meant disrespecfully) running this with say 1ml test e every 10days as a hrt protocol and a couple of synthetic gh with aas blasts could provide some very impressive results and is something I've been trying to talk my dad around to.

I'd be very interested in what your plans are and seeing how you progress Asimov sure countless others would 

and aeon, good posting mate


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Thansk again guys .,

I would be running this at teh standard low protocols along with My cycles and with the TRT doses which are Iml of test pw .when off cycle

Im not looking for great things .I feel good when I can add to my big lifts by even a couple of kilos a year


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Purchase made GHRP-2 along with CJC-1295 without dac

One other question tho

Should I make this a daily thing or 5 on and 2 off as I have read elsewhere

Cheers


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Daily, periodisation has to be employed when dealing with higher doses but daily at low doses is fine


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Sermorelin is simply a faster acting version of mod grf1-29, which is a faster acting version of cjc 1295. compare test suspension to test prop to enanthate respectively as a comparison if you like.
> 
> The difference between ghrp6&2 isn't physically noticeable IME benefits wise in a real world environment, however I will be using ghrp2 throughout the prep as the hunger can get extreme at higher dosing with ghrp6.
> 
> ...


i sure an bud, i'll be in tomorrow doing either arms or shoulders as im doing one on, one off just now. 

Yeah be good to have a wee talk about it dude.

PM me when your heading through next??


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Geo said:


> i sure an bud, i'll be in tomorrow doing either arms or shoulders as im doing one on, one off just now.
> 
> Yeah be good to have a wee talk about it dude.
> 
> PM me when your heading through next??


I'll be there next Sat mate, you'll have to check with the boss (Weeman) for times though, I just turn up when im told


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

StephenC said:


> I'll be there next Sat mate, you'll have to check with the boss (Weeman) for times though, I just turn up when im told


no worries bud, i'll text or PM weehitler and see what time he's heading over?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

most likely be 5pm as usual but if it changes i'll fail to let you both know so i can be crabit and call you a pair of cvnts for not showing up :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

weeman said:


> most likely be 5pm as usual but if it changes i'll fail to let you both know so i can be crabit and call you a pair of cvnts for not showing up :lol: :lol:


Naebody but naebody is grumpy on sweetie day... We can even play around with some intra workout carb infusion TM, I'll bring the mcd's :lol:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> most likely be 5pm as usual but if it changes i'll fail to let you both know so i can be crabit and call you a pair of cvnts for not showing up :lol: :lol:


Na i wana see you crabit dude.  Be like a 24 moment.

Events occur in real time. I walk in door with a Big Mac, and then proceed to see plates getting chucked at my forehead, while rolling about to protect my Burger. 

Take it Bri is looking you over dude?? In a non Gay fashion?? Hang on, Defo a Bromance moment.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

He's taken on the monumental task of getting me into contest nick, he's a brave brave man :lol: and he can be as gay as he likes about it if he manages it :lol:

Team Weeman TM


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Daily, periodisation has to be employed when dealing with higher doses but daily at low doses is fine


Then thats exactly what i will do

Thanks :thumb:


----------

